# Wear protection or not?



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

Some time ago I managed to perform a very cool looking endo at about 20mph. That cost me fooked up shoulder, several contusions and countless bruises Well over 35K of hospital expenses. I also got to see my bud heading head first at 30mph to a 5ft thick trunk doing front wheelie from about 35degree descent. He must have missed it by an inch. He wiped out pretty good and was hospitalized. All of this with a helmet only. In the second case a regular helmet would not save him most apparently.
Now the question is, be or not to be?
This is what I wear when I go a little crazy but I have encountered several very unpleasant welcomes from other bikers (that I look like a geek) and I always thought f'uck you moron bi'tches.
What is your oponion on wearing a hefty, almost hardcore protection while performing dangerous tricks?
This is what I wear, there is also a ankle protectors that I have not a pic of.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

cant ever be too protected


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I think it's funny that you have all that armor, but half finger gloves. Full fingers are pretty much at the top of my priority list, behind a helmet.

Nothing wrong with wearing tons 'o armor though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

just got a bran new 661 carbon fiber helmet...just like yours and don't like how close the mouth guard is


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if armour helps you get back up one time then it is worth it


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

the helmet is constructed in that way, and if it fits tigh you might even experience a limited view from the helmet over the mouth guard, its high. But I dont think that the distance is a thing that you wont get used to pretty quick.
Anyways, you are right about the gloves. But its just too much on the top when wearing all that on a 80+degree day


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

If wearing armor protects you and gives confidence don't worry what you look like. If you can walk away from a good crash protected you can walk / ride another day. If you are worried about looking funny or can't take the heat - take a good crash and you will pay for it w/ skin & bones.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Wear all your pads and wear them proudly. Don't worry about what other be say or stares you get. At least you know that your ridings is so intense that it involves wearing all that protection. 

For the most part people won't start wearing pads untill they get hurt. 

I remember when i didn't wear an ounce of pads except for my helmet, and it seemed when I seriously messed up a body part only then would I think about buying a specific pad.
Well several years, crashes and hospital visits later, I now wear all my crap even if I am doing some simple trail riding. Not because I am afraid of getting hurt, crashing and getting hurt is part of the game, but more because I don't like to be off my bike for a long time because of a crash. I hate the never ending healing period:madmax: It just seem like it takes forever and everyone else is out riding except for me. 

In most cases most riders will not even ride to the level as we do, so that is why they won't ever require the padding that we use.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm all abouts the full body armor, I even have padded underware. Not the hard plastic pads like yours, just some nice soft hip, tail bone, and crotch pads. Even wearing full armor I manage to break stuff, still healing a broken rib actually (the only place my azonic z-6 armor doesn't cover.) I'm actually thinking of picking up a new jacket with rib protection like the rockgrdn one.
Rant...
Anyways, I'm all about it, and F the kids that give others siht. Just remind them next time its hard to tease someone from a coma....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

^vindicator! said:


> the helmet is constructed in that way, and if it fits tigh you might even experience a limited view from the helmet over the mouth guard, its high. But I dont think that the distance is a thing that you wont get used to pretty quick.
> Anyways, you are right about the gloves. But its just too much on the top when wearing all that on a 80+degree day


I wear all my gear in temps of 100........it will be easier to break your nose w/that helmet


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Armor is important. It is. The time you don't wear it is the time you have that freak crash and loose skin/break bones. 

DJ'ing, I always wear a full face and usually knee/shin guards. Rocky terrain, high speed, I wear a RockGardn jacket with that stuff. Other than that, unless I'm dropping off some big cliffs, I'll pass on the ankle braces. However, I do have to get a knee-brace now, 'cause my knee kills me on long rides (hit by truck few months ago). 

Cheers

KavuRider


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

I am happy, to say the truth, that you all guys agree with me. I have seen enough myself and was sure that I will never change my mind, but now, with you supporting me, I feel so much better about wearing all that stuff. Even though it actually pisses me off, when I manage to get to the place after a hour drive and spend the next 5 minutes dressing up and getting sweaty already. But like you guys say, even if it was to save one damn rib, its hell worth it. Bythe way, the shoulder I hurt 2 years ago still hurts, even after the special surgery...
Anyways, the evidence that shows us that protection is necessary- you use rubber (or girl contraception) to protect yourself and your future. Well, I think its better to have a "unwanted child" that a broken neck.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

It really depends on your comfort level of riding, truthfully. 

I broke my elbow snowboarding a few years back, and it took about 2 years for me to "loosen up" on my fear of my elbows taking a nasty digger. I was quite sacred of riding Downieville without some elbow protection, but I decided to roll the dice and see what comes out. 

A lot of people told me I wouldn't need it, they were right, but there were some moments where if you were to take a digger on your arms, the elbows would be quite screwed up. Anytime I ride something with lifts/resort, I will always wear my body armor just because I know the technicality level and the fact that I tend to try new stuff.

Regardless, coming off a injury theres a little bit of a mentality in your head that you don't want to go through what happened again, and you'll lean towards wearing more pads and such. A injury sucks, its expensive, you are limited to stuff you do, and people never stop asking you what happened. Wearing pads is never a bad thing.

If you wanna talk about wearing padding, just ask anyone who plays Ice Hockey....


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i took my share of beating in Mammoth last weekend.. and if it wasn't for the armot, i would not have been able to get up dust myself off and keep on ripping.

armor is totally justified


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

^vindicator! said:


> This is what I wear when I go a little crazy but I have encountered several very unpleasant welcomes from other bikers (that I look like a geek) and I always thought f'uck you moron bi'tches.
> 
> This is what I wear, there is also a ankle protectors that I have not a pic of.


You are a geek. I mistook you for the black Power Ranger in those photos.









Armor is useless and will not help you. When I finally heal up, my 1st ride will be in boxer shorts, cut off t-shirt and Dickies hat. I'm soooooo done with wearing fycking armor.........


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]You are a geek. I mistook you for the black Power Ranger in those photos.Armor is useless and will not help you. When I finally heal up, my 1st ride will be in boxer shorts, cut off t-shirt and Dickies hat. I'm soooooo done with wearing fycking armor.........


like armour nevered save you before


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> like armour nevered save you before


Sarcasm doesn't get conveyed very well on the internet..................


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]Sarcasm doesn't get conveyed very well on the internet..................


it was a true statement.........not sacasm


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i didnt vote because my option was not there....i wear gear when i think it is needed....for a stroll aroun the "hood" and some small jumps here and there i dont think it is needed but when i am doing some seirous DJing i wear atleast a helmet and shin guards...and yes all my friends make fun but then they fall and sit on the side for an hour because they hurt to bad or they "bear trap" them selvs i just laugh


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

^vindicator! said:


> the helmet is constructed in that way, and if it fits tigh you might even experience a limited view from the helmet over the mouth guard, its high. But I dont think that the distance is a thing that you wont get used to pretty quick.
> Anyways, you are right about the gloves. But its just too much on the top when wearing all that on a 80+degree day


Then I would say the helmet does not fit you. There should not be that much forehead exposed. You need to look at other brands. Does it even touch the top of your head?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shiggy said:


> Then I would say the helmet does not fit you. There should not be that much forehead exposed. You need to look at other brands. Does it even touch the top of your head?


they are a real weird design......I am selling my bran new one.......looking into something else now


----------



## Mr_Tom (Jul 1, 2006)

I ride wearing a condom, only wearing a condom.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it was a true statement.........not sacasm


I was being sarcastic you ding-a-ling.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

Full pads everytime on the big bike. I don't like being down and going to work all beat up on Monday.
:madman:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah wear it when its necessary, while downhilling and doing larger drops/ jumps. Not really needed while doing a little urban session downtown or whatnot. But I still wear gloves/ shin pads at times and a lid too at times. 
If it makes you more confident wearing gear, f*ck what others think, its for your own good, not thiers.


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

I personally only wear Armour(shin,gloves,helmet) when doing trails the only protection i have for urban is my Etnies hat!!


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

lmfao...okay, I wear armour...but my first question is...Do you wear anything over what you're wearing in the picture...you look like a storm trooper...might I suggest a nice KINGS jersey... 

second question...Were all those pictures taken at your Grandma's House???...

and I agree with whomever else said it...half finger gloves?? that's usually the first thing that touches in most wrecks...:eekster: 

I wear armour...but either elbow pads with shin guards or pressure suit with shin pads...but it's because I scar like hell...and now, I'm really afraid to screw up my arm sleeve that's not quite finished yet...and I'm a wussy girl...


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well I think armour looks cool 

Saying that, unless I'm doing a day of downhilling I usually just go with FF helmet and knee shin armour. If I am downhilling then the flak jacket comes out to play.

Like has already been said, get some FF gloves!


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

To be honest,I would wear armour if i could afford it.I cant even afford a new helmet as i need one ASAP.Times are hard in a city like mine.:madman:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

armour can save you stiches and bruising not broken bones...


----------



## Alejandro24 (Aug 26, 2005)

*wear it, be proud, ride as hard as you want..*



skate said:


> Well several years, crashes and hospital visits later, I now wear all my crap even if I am doing some simple trail riding.


JAJA that´s truth !! i do the same thing !!

*[email protected]#% any one that tell you "you look like a geek" they won´t pay your hospital bills or suffer the pain of a serious crash.. :nono: 

Remember this tread the day you crash, get up, grab your bike and then your
" super geeky looking armor " has saved your @ss.. 

Now, go out and ride as hard as you want, your armor will protect you.. :thumbsup:*


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Imperial said:


> To be honest,I would wear armour if i could afford it.I cant even afford a new helmet as i need one ASAP.Times are hard in a city like mine.:madman:


Hahaha, im in the same situation as you  
I dont know why people worry so much about wearing or not wearing armour. If armour gives you more confidence riding then wear it. If you feel like armour restricts you or you dont like it at all, then dont and just accept the consequences.


----------



## Alejandro24 (Aug 26, 2005)

e[I said:


> o]You are a geek. I mistook you for the black Power Ranger in those photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well , at least he´s know wearing a Titanium shin armor :eekster:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I used to be primarily an XC rider and would just go ride with a helmet and gloves. Now that my riding preferences have evolved to a more FR/DH persuasion I still only wear a helmet and gloves. Im sure come next season (or whenever I have the spare cash) I will have some shinguards at least because I'm sick of kicking up rocks into my shins.

Oh and I agree with Irieness you should throw a baggy jersey over the pads.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Personally, I think you should wear all the knee, arm, head and torso stuff, but the hip padding seems a bit over the edge . . . It doesn't look like it would help you that much if anything did happen down there anyway. It's your call, if you're gonna put all that stuff on anyway, why not, right? I'd wear most of the stuff you are if I did serious downhill. Not that i do any down hill, so all I wear is a helmet. I should get some shinguards, though. That'd save me some pedal bites and the occasionally deadleg when I accidentally knock my knees aganist my frame jumping. 

Make sure to watch those "fvck protection people" if you ever are riding with them, and laugh really hard when they hurt themselves.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

my elbow needs stiches right now because i wanted to be australian and not wear my armor today at mt snow. oh well, its too late now. if you dont want to wear full armor atleast wear elbow pads, they take the brunt of the majority of my crashes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Red Bull said:


> my elbow needs stiches right now because i wanted to be australian and not wear my armor today at mt snow. oh well, its too late now. if you dont want to wear full armor atleast wear elbow pads, they take the brunt of the majority of my crashes.


same...


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Downhilling: Pressure Suit, knee/shin pads, full finger gloves, full face helmet, goggles
XC/Trail: full finger gloves, long sleeve jersey, knee/shins, helmet
DJ: full finger gloves, long sleeve jersey, knee/shins, full face helmet, jeans

However....

If you showed up wearing your Tron suit and no jersey over it I would laugh laugh laugh, then karate chop you square in your neck. I'm sorry but it's a crime against mountain biking to not throw a jersey over your torso armor. You're the reason babies cry when downhillers ride past them. 

Looks like you bought armor that's way too big also. It shouldn't be baggy and if you mostly straighten your arms the elbow/forearm protection shouldn't freely flop around or rotate. I would also suggest if you're going to run the Pressure Suit (I do) to remove the universally worthless plastic sheet they stick in the chest pad. The top is velcro, open it up and pull it out and you A) won't look like you have giant man tit, and B) will have a lot better range of motion. That thing won't stop a broken rib it's so poorly designed anyways.

Jeans help a lot when dirt jumping. They help you boost like the young bucks with their jeans around their asses, plus dirt jumps are usually a little rocky off the edges where you're likely to crash and really help cut down on scrapes. Same with long sleeve jerseys. Oh and don't forget, not only can you avoid stitches but you can avoid some naaaaaasty infections by wearing pads. Two buddies this year have fallen and their cuts (that didn't require stitches) both ended with bad staph infections.

I run flats full time and would prefer not to have a gaping wound to the bone like so many, so shins at all times. 

Wear the armor, because not wearing it is supporting terror (like so many things).


----------



## Zaphoid (Apr 1, 2005)

When im dhing i ussaly wear my rockgarden suit, ff, and shinguards and generally dh shorts.

I never hit diablo without my full armor in fact the first day i wore it i took a nasty otb digger and landed full on my back. 

Took a chunck of plastic out of the spine guard. Makes me shudder when i think what would have happened if i didnt have it on.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> but the hip padding seems a bit over the edge . . .


never got a hipper? They can really suck...


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone wanna donate me some armour mainly a new helmet cause my one is not safe anymore,im ganna be doing some big stuff soon ad going very fast DH and dont wont to be posting on here with broken bones and brain damage.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

..........


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Spange...


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Mr_Tom said:


> I ride wearing a condom, only wearing a condom.


and i thought riding in a tubesock was bad


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

better safe then sorry.... why do you care what other people say??? when they fall and bust their ass or get parelized for life, and you dont because they didnt want to look "geeky", you can take your time and laugh at them. i cant stand people who laugh at you because you want to be on the safe side and look a little geeky then go do something stupid while being exposed to any kind of injury. a helmet or a shin guard or an elbow gaurd may make you look geeky or cost some money to buy... but in the long run, itll save you time and money and injuries/scars...
wear it when you can regaurdless of what s'hit heads tell you


----------



## __JMAR__ (Sep 18, 2006)

Well if your doing a drop like bender does then yes it would be a good idea to wear protection


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

cannon ball the fiddle cove


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

just throw a jersey and some shorts over top maybe!you can never be too safe!!!


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Whats up with the nina mask under the helmet and wearing the hip protectors on the outside of your shorts? looks like youre about to be blasted over the grand canyon on a rocket bike.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Lotta ignorance on this subject. Armor does not stop broken bones, period. The 2 bones your gonna break the most, collar and hand/wrist, aren't even really protected. Second of all wearing armor isn't the greatest thing if it gives you confidence. A lot of that judging what mst people's perceptions of armor is false confidence. Armor helps you get back up a little faster from minor/medium crashes, it doesn't save you from serious ones. All my worst injuries are when ive had armor on myself (broken hand, stiches, and dislocated shoulder).


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

leg guards are the best armor ever. then a helmet, then arm guards. with gloves a plus. but if anything ever happens when im riding around street and whatnot thats the only thing that i get messed up. but if im trail riding i always wear shinnies and a fullface. and if im DHing i wear arm guards too, with a backpack on.


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

i think if you want to wear it just wear it, it will help you sooner or later plus who gives a sh!t what ppl think just throw on ur gear and ride cause in the end thats waht WE all love to do.


----------



## grahamjtriggs (Jun 26, 2005)

the only part of me that I worry about are my hips. I had to bail off the left hand side of the bike last weekend before hitting a tree (which would have been worse) but I slid on my hip and got a nasty graze. I only wear fox 360 shorts, and no padded undershorts but would you say padded undershorts are a 'must' for saving your hips?


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

it's personal preference. end of story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Lotta ignorance on this subject. Armor does not stop broken bones, period. The 2 bones your gonna break the most, collar and hand/wrist, aren't even really protected. Second of all wearing armor isn't the greatest thing if it gives you confidence. A lot of that judging what mst people's perceptions of armor is false confidence. Armor helps you get back up a little faster from minor/medium crashes, it doesn't save you from serious ones. All my worst injuries are when ive had armor on myself (broken hand, stiches, and dislocated shoulder).


well it does help a tad bit..... by spreading out the impact.. but not by much... As for wrist protection, not really any help there....


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

Padded granny panties are a plus. I should buy some but I figure none of my riding shorts will fit anymore, and it's hard enough as it is to get decent riding shorts. 

Earlier this year I skidded down a loamy trail, lost my balance and tipped over into what looked like a harmless little mound of leaves......masking a horribly pointy rock that tagged my right hip real bad. Pain didn't go away at the spot where the bruise was for about 2.5 months. 


Just remember, if you wear that stuff over your clothes I'm coming to karate chop your neck. I won't rest until justice is served either. Don't sleep.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I dont wear pads becasue i dont like how the feel, hot, restricting. However I do wear it at plattekill and some race coarses.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

it is always interesting to hear different views on wearing protection....i always say wear whatever makes you feel comfortable and won't leave you with regrets. with that said, i still honestly never wear a lot of armor...i used to wear full knee/shin guards, fullface and gloves for DH but now all i wear is a fullface, gloves and knee pads. most of the places i ride, i am comfortable enough with that amount of protection. i don't shuttle..so i don't really want to ride to the top with a load of armor on, or have to carry a big pack on my back to store it all. the are some trails where i wouldn't mind having some protection for my arms...which i will probably look into soon just to be safe. 

for DJ'n, i used to only wear the standard open face bucket lid. i was always comfortable with this...until this past june when i took a pretty gnarly header off a double in a pack of jumps. tore my face up and inside my mouth pretty bad. had some external stiches(SP?) and had to clean my mouth out a few times a day, which wasn't pleasant. i actually consider myself fairly lucky with that crash considering i didn't get hurt worse. now after this, i wear a fullface for DJ most of the time. 

bottom line....fyck people who give you trouble for wearing more gear, just ignore the haters, and have fun.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

^vindicator! said:


> This is what I wear....


one swift kick in the nads and you are done!

i wear armor. if it's hot, and a trail i'm familiar with, i'll go knee/shins, elbows and a backpack. i don't ever rely on armor as a confidence booster, it's there for the freak incidents.


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

^vindicator! said:


> This is what I wear, there is also a ankle protectors that I have not a pic of.


I gotta ask you, how has your luck been w/ the 661 Ricochet knee/shin guards? I found them incredibly uncomfortable, and the screws that hold them together have all fallen out. I now have 3 zipties and a paperclip holding them together.
Anyway, like many others said, if it gives you confidence, and allows you to rise from the ashes of a bad fall, go for it.

-Nate


----------



## milhouse (Jun 22, 2004)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Lotta ignorance on this subject. Armor does not stop broken bones, period. The 2 bones your gonna break the most, collar and hand/wrist, aren't even really protected. Second of all wearing armor isn't the greatest thing if it gives you confidence. A lot of that judging what mst people's perceptions of armor is false confidence. Armor helps you get back up a little faster from minor/medium crashes, it doesn't save you from serious ones. All my worst injuries are when ive had armor on myself (broken hand, stiches, and dislocated shoulder).


Plus I have learned the hard way that sometimes a break is better then some other injuries like a separated shoulder that I got while wearing armor. This is a permanent injury that will stick around as apposed to a broken bone that heals in 6 weeks. Your right though, it saves the skin and thats just as important as bones.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like your going to war with all that gear.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

*Summary*

Well.. that is a lot of various opinions, kinda what i expected. Most of the people, apparently, say that its cool to care about your health. Some, though, aint got that sort of mind-set.
This was a protection for only one 7 foot drop- not a big deal, lol but when soemthing goes wrong, hell yeah, youre gonna be limping aroung your friends the next few weeks and asking your mom to help you out in the bathroom.
It is the truth that it doesnt stop the broken bones, but what does- only these "braces" that cost like $300 piece and are so heavy and stiff that are usefull only when you are, like milhouse said, to be launched over the grand canyon and expect to take bad azz beating.
It is cool to throw over a baggy jersey, but i already have a tshirt under the armor, now the jersey over it, thats gonna grill me alive- seriously, when you need to pedal to get to spot and sun shines just a little, youre a dead man (especialy on my freakin 51lbs rig).(pic)
Oh, and to the uselessness of the padded boxers like somebody said here- when you sit unwillingly on your azz, this little coccyx spine protector really helps. and it sucks to say "oh thats all right i love to stand up since you cant use your but"
And to the helmet and armor size, the helmet fits, naturally reaches the top, plus i wear the mask for having the volume of my head increased and hygiene. The armor could be a M, but that would be too tight, and since they dont make any other sizes, the L was the ultimate size. The truth is that tighter, as far as protection is concerned, means the better, no doubt about it.
Nevertheless, thank you for your opinions, I believe that enriched most of us and hopefully showed that most of the elite bikers think that wearing a serious protection is not a geeky thing to do.
PS Irines: NO, its my granspa house.

To the pics: Comparison to my skool-commutor mongoose full suspension L and my DH Team rig 51lbs (stock) beast


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

^vindicator! said:


> ...the helmet fits, naturally reaches the top, plus i wear the mask for having the volume of my head increased and hygiene...


No, your helmet does not fit properly.








It sits too high and is tilted too far back. Wrong shape and/or size for your head.

vv Proper helmet fit vv


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

^vindicator! said:


> Some time ago I managed to perform a very cool looking endo at about 20mph. That cost me fooked up shoulder, several contusions and countless bruises Well over 35K of hospital expenses. I also got to see my bud heading head first at 30mph to a 5ft thick trunk doing front wheelie from about 35degree descent. He must have missed it by an inch. He wiped out pretty good and was hospitalized. All of this with a helmet only. In the second case a regular helmet would not save him most apparently.
> Now the question is, be or not to be?
> This is what I wear when I go a little crazy but I have encountered several very unpleasant welcomes from other bikers (that I look like a geek) and I always thought f'uck you moron bi'tches.
> What is your oponion on wearing a hefty, almost hardcore protection while performing dangerous tricks?
> This is what I wear, there is also a ankle protectors that I have not a pic of.


You look like a tool


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

tool? dont get it. whatever you meant by that..


----------



## Tom Church (Feb 9, 2004)

I always wear it...I can't tell you how many times my Pressure suit has saved me on tumbles through rock gardens...

Tom


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

I think it depends on the ride. I usually go overprotected for the ride. I find this comforting, though, and find that i enjoy the ride more. I had a bail a while back on a fairly easy trail, that i see people riding armorless all the time. it wasn't a big air bail or even a high speed one. i just cut across a couple roots and lost my front end. it wouldn't have been a big deal at all, except that i landed with my forearm across a tree root. if i wasn't wearing my raceface freeride armor, i'd have snapped my arm. just like that, on an easy trail. the only time a don't wear armor now is if i take my girlfriend or someone whos never ridden before (it can be REALLY intimidating to a first timer when you go for what you SAY is an easy ride, and you're geared up like you're going to war). this is one of my favorite things about mountain biking; it's actually cool to be geared up. i love the sport, but i'm not in it to get hurt. 
the point is, if you think you'd rather wear armor, DO IT. anybody who gives you a hard time about it is NOT a real mountain biker.

ride safe


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats right scotter, i liked the intimidation part that was funny .


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

vpjackal989 said:


> You look like a tool


i love you rob.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Protection or not, well if you are doing big hucks then lots of protection is needed but if you are not doing big stuff then all you really need is just some shin pads and a helmet.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

xKREDx said:


> Protection or not, well if you are doing big hucks then lots of protection is needed but if you are not doing big stuff then all you really need is just some shin pads and a helmet.


Pssh hucks don't hurt ya! I'll do no-handers 10-13 foot drops with nothing but gloves and a bucket helmet. But if i'm doing real DH-ing going with trees and rocks and tight turns and rooots everywhere, then the fullface and full body armor come on.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

well maybe 13 feet isn't THAT big...oh well stupid IL


----------



## dminor (May 15, 2006)

At 51, things break that may have just bounced when I was younger. Too much depends on me remaining whole and intact. So yes, I gear up. I've even had my Pressure Suit modified to accept Defender shoulder caps above the PS (joke) caps. Also wear Race knee/shin guards and as of this season a Hurricane Flight (moto) helmet. I also have a Defender for when I want more ventilated protection for Super-D racing.


----------



## mrrhames (Dec 12, 2004)

^vindicator! Seriously if your helmet rides like that you need to find a helmet that fits properly. There shouldn't be more than MAYBE an inch of your forehead above your eyebrows. Right now that helmet is exposing to much of your chin and with the helmet up that high, and taking a faceplant could have the affect of cracking your jaw bone or the helmet popping it hard. Just a warning, as I have seen a cracked jaw bone. Also if its up that high, it is to far down on your neck with the possibility of pressure on the top of your spine in your neck.

Anyways, wear all that you want to and don't even think twice about what anyone says. From what I've been around, anyone who laughs at armor either really doesn't care about the long term effects in life or hasn't had an injury to change their mind. I've been truely grateful for armor at times, I've also been crashing my entire life, so I'm pretty used to hitting something and rolling.


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm sure you could break your collar bone by bashing it directly but I think more common is from smashing the shoulder, seeing that jackets protect the shoulder they most certainly protect against broken collar bones. It also protects against broken bones caused by impact. Sure they don't protect against breaking your arm if it's outstretched but no one is claiming they do. Saying armor doesn't protect against broken bones is silly.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, the broken bone issue is not being thought out... try breaking a big stick w/ a baseball bat, then put your leg armor around a similar stick and try to break it. I'm sure it will take a much harder hit to break the stick that is protected by armor. Breaks as a result of moving your limbs in a direction theyre not supposed to move is obviously another issue...


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

chicks dig scars. .
I wear an XC helmet and gloves. Been riding that way for 22 years. Habit I guess.
I don't mind getting banged up a little.
I think the terrain you ride on and speed you carry has a big part of wether gear is a "must" or not.
When I was riding in the north east, when you crash you bounce'd off some trees, and skidd along topsoil and wet roots. Was never a big deal to me.
Now that I'm riding SoMo in Phoenix, with sharp jagged bolders, granite, and cacti to contend with, I'm starting to lean towards getting some skidd proof elbow/forearm and knee/shin pads.
I can't imagine landing on my chest or belly without getting my arms in the way, and my camelback keeps my spine hidden. I've seperated both shoulders multiple times and broken both collar bones(lacrosse/hockey) and there is nothing you're going to wear, that lets you ride, that will keep that injury from happening... So, I just cannot imagine upper body armor being worth wearing, especially when you factor in heat and movement restrictions.

My opinions.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Shepherd Wong said:


> I'm sure you could break your collar bone by bashing it directly but I think more common is from smashing the shoulder, seeing that jackets protect the shoulder they most certainly protect against broken collar bones.


I'm no expert, but, having been down the road of this injury many times I'd like to share.
Most of my collar bone breaks were caused by my shoulder being compressed into my body(checking and/or getting compressed into the boards) others were the result of landing on my shoulder after having flown in the air, pulling it out of position, which also resulted in a seperated shoulder... which is in agreement to your statement about "more common is from smashing the shoulder".
Every single one of these "accidents" I was wearing top notch hockey shoulder pads. 
Shoulder pads do not keep the shoulder in place, and are not going to assist in tears, seperations, or snapping the collar bone. It will however keep your shoulder from bruising during these accidents.

I am not saying they are not worthy protection for other purposes, or should be overlooked.

Agin, My .02


----------



## Shepherd Wong (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm not saying that they prevent broken bones but do allow for a harder hit to be taken before they break. As far as collar bones go, the padding decreases the force of the hit much like a shock absorber or bumper does. Energy goes into deforming the pad and the impulse that hits you is distributed over a longer time.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

Mike H. said:


> there is nothing you're going to wear, that lets you ride, that will keep that injury from happening... So, I just cannot imagine upper body armor being worth wearing.


Wow man, that kinda beating you got on your bike must have been very measly. If you were to go off your bike at 30+mph on gravel with your tshirt and shorts, you would, trust me, change your mind after you would become conscious again.

To the issue of bone protection- as it was stated, it protects against direct impacts, so when you hit a boulder that will help. It doesnt protect against extreme direction of your limbs - that is stretching them to a point when they cant stand the pressure any more. But this is more of a ligament or sinew issue. The guards/protectors/shields are for skin protection exclusively, secondarily for impact protection. If you want to be immortal, get those titanium braces. One thing.. they are heavy, stiff and eXXXpensive.

If you go fast/dangerous wear the freaking protection. Your insurance company will love you, you girl will love you, your boss will dislike you less then he did so far and other bikers might learn a lesson from you.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Hows the pressure suit? been considering one, price is really cheap, do you need to wear something unda neeth? how the short sleve armor? 

sorry for thread jack

ps- screw thoes kids, I wish I had enough money to get full body armor, I got shin guards and am now getting a full face, after watching my friend almost break his jaw.


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

What I want to know is if the eyeballs in those creepy paintings behind you seem to follow you around the room?

...They freak me out, man. Did they film the Amityville Horror in your house?


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

The only truly effecitve way to stay safe


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> The only truly effecitve way to stay safe


looks promising, comfy, and light, whats the cost?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Technically true, but the decrease in impact felt is mainly due to spreading it over a larger area. The pads acting as a "shock absorber" to decrease impulse forces during the impact is going to be negligable in a hard hit with your full body weight behind it. Theres too much momentum there for pads to help much... If you glanced off a tree and most of you're energy wasn't absorbed in the impact it might help... I'd have to agree that armor will only provide bruise and cut protection on the shoulders, it won't do much to prevent seperated shoulders or broken collarbones.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Rover Nick said:


> The only truly effecitve way to stay safe


Your balls are still unprotected :nono:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

At Whistler this summer I wore a full face helmet, goggles, and gloves. I feel really restricted when I wear all my pads and pressure suit, etc. So I don't. I'll look into one next season that is more comfortable, but I feel that by wearing my pressure suit I just fall more because it makes me feel like a robot. 

BTW- I would probably laugh at you if I saw you riding. You look like a storm trooper and probably walk like one too in all that ****.
 

And, that helmet definitely doesn't fit you.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

^vindicator! said:


> Wow man, that kinda beating you got on your bike must have been very measly. If you were to go off your bike at 30+mph on gravel with your tshirt and shorts, you would, trust me, change your mind after you would become conscious again.


That's cute.
I've been riding/crashing mountain bikes at over 30mph since before index shifting was invented. There was no gear avialable then, I'm comfortable not wearing it now, and, it all boils down to being a personal decision.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

rofl matt exactly what happens to me lol. today i was riding my bike without anythink, only my ankle biters, to check it out as i have shortened them. anyways, i thought i would just go for a ride and not do any jumps at all, i took my hardcore DH rig... and ended up jumping off 5 feet ramps. on bare ficken concrete. flying in the air at 15-20mph. so cool, ive got it under control, 5 feet aint that much especially for this kinda rig. but what would happen if... my foot slipped or whatever, at this speed you'd be all fooked up and be glorious to get home on your own feet. Its soooo kool to ride and jump shiz in ur tshirtz but once, once it will come. after i pulled off two jumps i realized that im messing with my ficken health and went home. not ficken worth it to peal off ur skin unwillingly. or are you so godlike that you dont need any, like some clowns voted?

LOL at that metal armor, LMFAO at that comment thatur nut aint covered - two days ago i was in a trail park and there was that huge jump and the grass was all wet from the morning mist and dew. so i managed to got some velocity on my team rig and jumped.. what a shame, my foot slipped when i was landing, all armored all over the body, the only part i aint got covered was my balls. and so it was that i crushed my nuts against the seat. thanx god the back of the seat is so elastic... as i was slipping off the bike backwards. my buddy (that ficker!) was laughing at me, sun 'f biatch.. but he is as well armored as me.

and to the helmet, i put it on in a hurry and did not buckle up at all, this was only for taking the picture. when i put it on properly, it fits, i will post another picture. 

peace

^vindicator!


----------



## DelTaco (Jan 20, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> it will be easier to break your nose w/that helmet


I've done it in a full-face more than once. Make sure your straps are on nice and tight, and test to see if it can hit your nose. It's not too much fun when it does...


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

ANYWAYS, I WANT TO THANK YOU FOR YOU INPUT. I BELIEVE THAT HELPED OUT A LOT OF DESPERATE RIDERS.

^vindicator!


----------



## BillyBob (Jan 29, 2004)

*Irony at its finest*

Just wanted to make sure we are using the correct terminology here


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*don't mind them at all*

- if you do serious stuff (and you do), YOU're the one, who must have it
- your health is the first thing
- if you injured, you can't ride out, it's bad
- probably they didn't had enough fall offs

ride on :rockon: and send us a few photos, if you have


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Most important to me is wearing my DOT 661 hurricane hat. I had a 661 carbon before, the DOT approved helmet is alot more substantial. I would never race/ride DH without one now. 
However I do ride with just knee/shin guards from time to time, I also race without my armor if the course is not very technical or sketchy. 

If I know I am going to be pinning it all day I will suit up.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

billybob dude yes there was a gap i did not have it tightened it was for taking picture purpose only man. Medium is small, Large little big, there is no other size, with a thicker hood its perfect. thx for the analysis tho 
danyiluska, this pic is exclusively to your request


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

you're supposed to wear those shorts underneath someting else....


----------



## BillyBob (Jan 29, 2004)

All joking aside man, you really should ride with the helmet pulled down lower. It's designed for the visor to be right over your brow, so your forehead and chin are completely covered... that's going to protect you much better if you actually faceplant... it will also give you better visibility.

If it won't fit that way, or won't stay put that way, it may just not be the right helmet for you. Everyone's head is shaped differently, and for most people, certain manufacturers will have a much better fit than others.


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

BillyBob said:


> Just wanted to make sure we are using the correct terminology here


Thank you for pointing out the gaper gap. like white shoes before labor day, it is only acceptable on April 1st: Gaper Day.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Mike H. said:


> chicks dig scars. .


Yeah, they also dig it when you gotta eat out of a straw on your first date


----------



## evannever (Jun 28, 2005)

Sure, we can all stand at the top of a 3-4' drop, but I would post this pic if I wanted to to be thought of as "Hard Core"








..Sorry ...its seriously just too easy ...seriously.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

LoL? Did I mean to make myself look hardcore or whatever, this is a 'wear protection or not' thread, not a "are you the most hardcore", i would post something else if i wanted to show off. lol man youre funny


----------



## MILD (Jun 26, 2006)

Best. Thread. Ever.

Can we see some of your photos that you would post if you wanted to show off?

psssst- Over here. Throw some clothes on over that crap... no wonder people are laughing (its cool to wear it... even though you almost as dressed as I was in Iraq...).


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

*This is what happens when you don't.*

I didn't ride with shin guards until I fell on a rock going down a nasty water run off shoot. Now I do.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

maybe you should know that people should treat themselfs nicely instead of insulting themselfs and ultimately killing themselfs dont you think.
maybe you dont wear anythink like it, maybe you dont just jump stair and drops, that is ok


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

First off, your best protection is not on your head but in it. You can prevent the worst of crashes by not getting in over your head most importantly, and when you do, keep your nerves. This isn't a safe sport, and you need to be comfortable being at risk. Relying on your armor alone to save you is just BEGGING to take a hard digger. Learn to fall correctly too, and when you think you could be going into a section you'll fall in, plan ahead and choose an easy place to at least lean or roll to. Look for things to catch yourself on. Don't let it be your main focus or you'll definetely fall, but it should be something in the back of your mind when things start getting hairy.

Next suggestion - if you're going to go all out with the armor thing, get a goddamn jersey and some shorts so you don't look like some abortion of a halloween costume. I'd make fun of you until you cried like a little girl if you showed up to a ride like that. The only way you'd get out of that is if you were worlds faster than me (like one guy I ride with who comes riding the same way - he's fast and crazy enough to need all of it though). 

Also, get carbon knuckle gloves. Your hands are usually the first thing to hit the ground. I will never ride anything but them for DH, especially since I use super wide bars. I took a nasty high speed digger this weekend and was totally find except for a good bit of skin on my finger that the edge of my Rockgardn gloves carbon plating had removed - the carbon was in MUCH worse shape....I tried to catch myself going down (prevented even worse injuries) but instead pretty much punched a tree and would have shattered two knuckles otherwise.

In any case, my usual setup, unless I'm tackling the craziest of all crazies, is usually just a full face, goggles, carbon knuckle gloves, clip in shoes with hardened toe caps, and shinguards (if I'm not wearng long pants - the only thing they protect me from are plants and rock scrapes on the side of the trail, not pedals since I don't unclip too often unless I really need to in some corners) and I will soon be adding a 661 Core Saver and Sette thigh/tailbone armor once I can manage a decent price on the Core Saver. I personally found that the upper body suits caused far more crashes than they should have because of the weight/heat/lack of mobility, so I don't use them. I have definetely been wanting a good spinal/tailbone protector though since I think that is the one part of my body I cannot effectively protect even in a controlled fall.


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

some quality advice there man, agreed on everything you say except for your slight underestimation of protection as far as the last paragraph goes- the upper body armor is spine, chest, elbowe, shoulders, kidneys and little wrist and overall skin protector.
And dude pls dont tell me again and again to get that god damned jersey man i have it but the thingie by itself if ficken hot to ride in, now i add a jersey and can a put a sticker price on me "this grilled piece of fine meat is on sale"
but anyways, thanks for input, i would put an end to this thread, since its enriched many people in this forum- it has hit already over 2100views, that is more that awesome.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Hah - at least get a tank top cutoff or something to go mad free hucker style if you won't go racerboi style. I can empathize about the heat too. I don't think I've worn any pressure suit that breathed well. 

To clarify, I didn't say the core saver was upper body armor but an alternative to it.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Dainese body armor is very cool when comparing it to all the others, being a white color compared to black makes a huge difference. It is also much lighter and vents better. 
I have had a Dainese 3/4 suit for 5 seasons and I am going to be buying more for next year. 

I always wear a jersey and shorts as well.


----------

